# B2B Business Development & Marketing Professional Looking for a Job



## tony_san (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all, : )

Nice to meet you all. Some of my backgrounds:
1) Chinese
2) From Hong Kong
3) Age early 30
4) PR of Australia
5) Between junior/ middle management of a mutli-national company
6) Good communication in English

I am planning to migrate to Aus in mid 2013 mainly for a better lifestyle and for better education for my future kids. The key consideration I am thinking is the job opportunity. I am targeting to look for a position in insurance/ banking/ financial sectors with similar seniority. May I ask for fellow forumers here to share some experience as a immigrant or observation as a native australian?

To be more specific, I am looking for some comments on:
1) How is the financial sector doing lately?
2) Are my backgrounds marketable?
3) What is the range of period should I expect to land a job? I am open to accept a relatively junior role as a start.
4) Do you have some suggested agency contact for me contact before landing for better preparation?

I look forward to your valuable replies. And I also look forward to becoming part of this excellent country soon.

Many thanks!
T


----------

